# HBO: Will Ferrell You're Welcome America: A Final Night with George W Bush



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Was it funny?

Should I invest the 90 minutes to watch my recording of it? 

The trailers HBO was showing did nothing for me.

thank you very much


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Haven't watched it myself, either. Just not interested. GWB is gone. Let it go, already.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

well, it is a 'final night'. 

I thought lots of it was funny.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Most of it was very funny and quite accurate.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

Uneven, but funny overall, with a few really hilarious parts.

Ferrell has been doing his Bush schtick for 8 years now. If you liked it before, you'll like this. If not, then you won't.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Jeeters said:


> Haven't watched it myself, either. Just not interested. GWB is gone. Let it go, already.


Hell, We're still talking about George Washington and he left office 225 years ago. Hell, We're still talking about Bill Clinton and he left office 8 years ago.

My guess is we're still going to be talking about GWB long after you,me and him are gone so I say tune it out or get used to it.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

had bits of funny, but generally rehash political unfunny stuff, i didn't like it nearly as much as i thought i would.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Enrique said:


> Hell, We're still talking about George Washington and he left office 225 years ago. Hell, We're still talking about Bill Clinton and he left office 14 years ago.
> 
> My guess is we're still going to be talking about GWB long after you,me and him are gone so I say tune it out or get used to it.


You don't REALLY think Bill Clinton left office in 1995, do you?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Fleegle said:


> You don't REALLY think Bill Clinton left office in 1995, do you?


Sorry that was a typo(I was thinking of something else). 8 Years ago(1993- 2001), but my point still stands.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I couldn't get through the first five minutes. While I appreciate the occasional appearance on SNL or other spots, I don't see the point of a full comedy special devoted to this. It was disjointed and awkward.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

The Condi Rice part was hilarious!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pjenkins said:


> had bits of funny, but generally rehash political unfunny stuff, i didn't like it nearly as much as i thought i would.


I was not a big GWB supporter, but I thought this was pretty unfunny, with a few funny parts. But I'm not a huge Will Farrell person either.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

It's hard to be as funny as GWB himself.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> It's hard to be as funny as GWB himself.


 Good point.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

There were funny parts but overall thought it was too long.

Saw Kevin Kline and Edward Norton in the audience.

I didn't get the Diego Luna reference.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

I thought it was too long with too few laughs. One-man shows are for hardcore veteran actors like Patrick Stewart. It got pretty stale for me.

The only reason I'm glad I watched it is that I watched Eastbound and Down after and laughed for a solid two hours. Awesome show.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I agree about one-man shows. Hard to pull off whatever the subject is. This would have been better with the whole cast of characters, Cheney, Brownie, Rumsey, etc...


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

Diego Luna.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm watching it a few minutes at a time (killing time mostly)...I'm about 30 minutes into it and find it "amusing"...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The interactions with the plant in the audience, leading up to the shoe-tossing, was funny.

"Condi" was killer. 

"Nicknames" was funny.

"Stuck in an abandoned mine" was really funny.

The rest was mostly kinda meh.

I think the main problem was that they couldn't decide if they wanted to be a broad comedy or a deep artistic piece and they ended up doing a little of both and it didn't mix well together.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

OMG, I just watched this on a plane. Hysterical! The people behind me were probably wondering what the hell was causing my seat to shake. Thank god there was no one next to me, however. The sky waitress was giving me my drink when they showed the full screen penis shot!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> The sky waitress was giving me my drink when they showed the full screen penis shot!


If she smiled at it, you should have told her it was yours.

Bow chicka bow bow!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

busyba said:


> If she smiled at it, you should have told her it was yours.
> 
> Bow chicka bow bow!


Oh, I don't think you'd be saying that if you were on my flight.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I thought it was pretty funny but ran far too long. With some editing, this could be a real killer. I understand that it was 1:30 for Broadway audiences, but it had a lot of filler. The nicknames part was classic and showed how spry he is on his feet when it comes to improv.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I was not a big GWB supporter, but I thought this was pretty unfunny, with a few funny parts. But I'm not a huge Will Farrell person either.


 Same here. I didn't really think it was funny, but I've never been a big fan of Will Farrell. Not being a GWB supporter, I thought I'd enjoy it, but most of it didn't strike me as amusing.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I think the Iraq regrets part was very awkward. It looked to me like they thought every Broadway show had to have a somber piece. I saw Frank Gorshen as George Burns and it had that moment when he talked about losing Gracie.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Mildly amusing. Maybe I just had too high hopes for this, but i can't remember laughing out loud once.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm 30 minutes into it and he already abandoned doing Bush's voice...most of the mannerism is still there, though...but the shift is noticeable...


----------

